# Feeding for optimal growth for my Boer buckling



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 9, 2012)

Now that I have Andy, I need advice from meat goat breeders please. He is pretty good sized at 8 months, but he is too lean for my comfort, I can see a little sunkenness below his spine and feel his ribs (you can't see them because of his million dollar coat of many colors  ) I would rate him at a 2 on that body scoring scale someone on here provided in one of the threads.

Once everything else (worms etc.) have been ruled out, what is the healthiest way to feed?...........I was thinking that it would be ideal to try and have him build the framework first then put on the muscles....If that is the best way, how do I do that?.....if there is a better way, what do you suggest?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 10, 2012)

Is he fullblood?  A little dairy in a goat can really thin them up. 

Best way is lots of feed. Alfalfa hay, and pelleted goat grain with ammonia chloride in it. 2 or 3 feedings a day. Normally, if they are behind on their growth, they will build frame first and then put muscle on last.  


our young bucks were getting a couple lbs in the morning and evening of a 16% protein Goat feed. I have 2 bucks that are 18 months old and both are needing to put on some weight after breeding season, they will be on 6 lbs of grain a day, once I pull them out from the does.

Make all changes very slowly.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for your response.

His dad was 97 percent boer. Mom was either pure or full I can't remember...I'll have to ask, but I was surprised at how wide she was. 

He looks pretty wide in the chest to me. I only have nigerians to compare him to though  

Mary doesn't feed alfalfa to her boys.....I know that my alfalfa is a very nice quality so.... by your previous answer I assume that I can still feed that if I use the meat goat pellet with AC in it right?

I was thinking of getting him the other sweetlix minerals instead of the magnum milk  that everyone else gets right now.....what ratio is the mineral mix you feel works best for you?

Should I switch to an orchard mix hay that his previous owner suggested? 

Eventually I would like to use all the same grain for everyone, but I need to get a sturdy start first.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 10, 2012)

We are either on pasture or grass hay, Either timothy or an orchard grass or a mix of those two. I rarely feed alfafla.  But I know a lot of boer goat breeders that feed lots of alfalfa, so that is why I suggested it for optimum growth. 

Not sure what you mean by ratio of the mineral we are using. Are you referring to calcium to phosphorus ratio?  I use three different kinds of loose goat minerals. I switch between them.  I have used CArgill Right Now Onyx for cattle. The goats really liked that.  And a lot of times I have used a minerals sold by our feed company called  Forage master Goat minerals. The goats eat it well, I like the fact that it actualaly conatains Kelp meal, but it doesn't have the best Calcium to phosphorus ratio. Again the goats it a lot of it.  I also really like Sweetlix Meatmaker 16:8 and that has a very good calcium to phosphorus ratio.  I don't feel the goats eat it quite as well. and it draws moisture more than the other two minerals do.  I read about people saying their minerals get wet, and mine never did, until I used Sweetlix. But I still use it and the goats do eat it. 

sometimes I also put out protein tubs and that will really slow down how much loose minerals they eat, since they like the protein tubs better and get their salt and minerals from that. Sweetlix makes a good one, but there or others out there as well as cattle tubs that do work for goats. 

If you do the magnum milk minerals you will have to feed the alfalfa hay, that is NOT designed for BUCKs.  The calcium to phosphorus is only 1 to 1.  It is designed for dairy does that are more than likely or they should be eating alfafla hay or alfalfa pellets. 

Bucks aren't as likely to get UC as wethers, but I have heard of it happening.  Make sure he always has fresh water, Make sure you have ammonia Chloride in his grain. and never feed him extra corn or whole grains. 
They are very very high in Phosphorus. Only feed a pelleted goat feed for meat goats. 

I personally like feeding a grass hay, I don't find it as wasteful and messy as alfalfa hay.  But that really depends on your sources and how you are already set up. 

Since we don't show we don't worry about our bucks being huge and massive looking, but it is nice to have some weight on them when people come to visit the farm.  It is actually healthier for them to keep them a little more slender, but obviously that isn't what people want to see. We do the same with our does, We don't builk them out like some people do.  I just don't feel it is good for them and causing kidding problems. We do however put lots of grain and extra feed into the growing kids and into the mom's when they are nursing. We feel it is money well spent having nice big healthy kids and our does will reach breeding weight by 9 months of age so we wont miss a breeding season with them. 

Good luck with your buck.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 10, 2012)

So if I am feeding him the alfalfa and the same minerals, but get the pelleted goat  grain....I will be good for now.

If I go with different hay, I should also use the meatmaker minerals, possibly the protein block and still the pellets....

If my regular grain mix is alfalfa pellets, oats, BOSS and calf manna.......what would be the best mineral and hay? 

Does the alfalfa pellet in the mix almost help balance out the phosphorus from the grain or am I on the wrong train?

Thanks so much 20 kids...and anyone else that might want to add  something! I really appreciate the advice. I love "worrying" about the food and nutrition, adjusting and figuring the best way to feed all my babies!


----------

